

 iOS 8 WKWebView uses Nitro JavaScript Engine - tambourine_man
http://9to5mac.com/2014/06/03/ios-8-webkit-changes-finally-allow-all-apps-to-have-the-same-performance-as-safari/

======
basicallydan
This is huge! Finally PhoneGap apps won't suck (as much).

